# Hilton Head



## macdebbie (Apr 17, 2010)

What is the best time to go to Hilton Head?  We'd want to be out of hurricane season, and in a Red Week.  Also a time when there is less chance of rain.

We like shoulder season - i.e., we have a Nantucket Island timeshare in August (prime season) and another in the week that straddles Sept/Oct (still Red season) and love going to the Sept/Oct one.  Fewer crowds, still plenty of places open, weather still good.  Great for biking, etc., cool at night.

We're beyond lying on the beach to tan, but do like walking it, shelling, etc.  We went to Bald Head Island for my b'day in October and thought is was perfect weather.  To us 70's is ideal temperature.

Is Hilton Head really built up like Virginia Beach?

We might be interested in buying a TS.

What weeks should we consider?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2010)

We are in our early sixty's and we enjoyed going to The Island in October.  Temperatures are still in seventy's (70) most times.

Hilton Head is not as built up like Virginia Beach,VA and that is our opinion only.   It is more laid back than The Beach (Virginia Beach).


----------



## macdebbie (Apr 17, 2010)

*Best time to go to HH*

I did not mention that we'd like to keep going to our Sept/Oct Nantucket TS, so are looking to go somewhere April/May/June timeframe.

Would HH be good this time of year?




pedro47 said:


> We are in our early sixty's and we enjoyed going to The Island in October.  Temperatures are still in seventy's (70) most times.
> 
> Hilton Head is not as built up like Virginia Beach,VA and in our opinion only it is more laid back than The Beach (Virginia Beach).


----------



## Poette (Apr 17, 2010)

We have gone to Hilton Head in May many times and have always had georgeous weather with the exception of last year, 2009.  Typically blue sky, white clouds, warm, no crowds - last year, cold and rainy.  You just never know.  April is also very nice but a bit cooler.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 17, 2010)

macdebbie,

Hilton Head would be a good place to go in the late Spring. The weather will usually be nice and comfortable (little chance of a Hurricane disrupting your vacation) and you will be getting there well before school let's out. 

As posters have said before, Hilton Head is not as comercialized as Myrtle Beach, SC and Virginia Beach.

*Have you taken a look at the Wyndham properties at Edisto Island, SC?*

Some of our most enjoyable vacations were the result of going to this rather small and definitely uncommercialized area of South Carolina.

The resort is very laid back and well cared for. If you enjoy shelling you will definitely enjoy the little island just off shore where you can go for some marvelous shelling.  Also, you will enjoy the walks, Egrets, and the old South Carolina atmosphere.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do


----------



## macdebbie (Apr 17, 2010)

*RCI and Marriott*

Does RCI not carry Marriott properties?  The only Marriott HHH property I see is Monarch at Sea Pines.

Also, could someone explain the "layout" of HH to me?  I hear it is different "plantations".  Is there an area that is more quiet than another?

Ideally, we want to be able to walk to the beach.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2010)

We stayed at Waterside at Spinnaker in March 2007, was nice, a bit cool, but good for golf and biking.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 17, 2010)

*Try Out Google Earth*

macdebbie,

As you have learned, Marriott as of now primarily is affiliated with Interval International and not RCI.  But, that could change in the future. 

Keep in mind that Disney Vacation Club was once affilated with II and now is affiliated with RCI.

Sometimes when a Resort is sold out (no longer in developer hands) the HOA will set-up dual affiliation to allow its owners to freely use either major Exchange Company. 

To get an idea of the layout of various resorts at Hilton Head why not try Google Earth.  It is a free and easy to use download. 

http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html

Once set-up you can type in a location using Longitude and Latitude or as you will no doubt prefer simply type in the Street address of the Resort.

Once you center in on Hilton Head it is like being a bird flying overhead. You  get to swoop down and see the layout and facilities up close and personal via pictures taken at street level. 

Enjoy!


----------



## macdebbie (Apr 18, 2010)

*Red Weeks at Hilton Head*

There is a listing on TUG for a HH resort with weeks 9-23, 34-48, and 51-52.  It is listed as "Red/Platinum".  These are obviously Floating Weeks.

These weeks don't show as high season on II's Demand Index, so I don't understand how they can be classified as Red.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 18, 2010)

macdebbie,

Those weeks would not be Red/Platinum.  That is Gold season for Marriott- not sure what other TS's would call those weeks.  Those are still nice times to be there but don't pay Red/Platinum prices for these.

Be careful when looking at Redweek or E-bay.  Many times the sellers don't really know what they are selling, or they are trying to fool you into paying more than you need to and they are vague with their listing.  Make sure you get a copy of what the actual documents show so that you can confirm that what you are buying is what you think it is.  Caveat emptor!

tlwmkw


----------



## vkhome (Apr 18, 2010)

You might want to spend a week in HH and take some TS tours before deciding on a purchase.  But do not buy from the developer!!!!  The tours, however, will give you a good inside look into the amenities (plus you get some good freebies). There are probably at least three dozen different timeshares on the island.

HH in late spring is marvelous.  We own a private villa now (used to do the timeshares) and stay from January to May and then return for a month in September-October. We have just made the decision to move here full time so will be packing up the primary residence over the summer.  The tourist season begins about mid-June, although some weeks in April are busy due to Easter and spring breaks and the Heritage Golf tournament (this week). May is a very nice month.

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Janette (Apr 18, 2010)

I would also recommend a visit before you decide to purchase. We live in Sun City Hilton Head and enjoy all seasons. We are beach bums and native southerners so we can even survive the humidity. Watching the Heritage was amazing as I couldn't really believe that I live in the low country. it is truly a beautiful spot of our planet.

Vk, I hope we can meet sometime when you move here. There are several Tuggers in the area.


----------



## macdebbie (Apr 18, 2010)

*Palmetto Bugs*

I know that these are a given in the South, but they freak me out a bit.

Maybe I've led a sheltered life, but I had never seen a cockroach before our trip to Bald Head Island.  Thank goodness the island was so beautiful!

I admit I am squeamish when is comes to bugs, and I had scared myself ahead of time by reading reviews of some man who rented a house and came down in the morning to find the palmetto bugs covering the LR walls!  His wife was so upset, she made him pack up and they went home!

I wasn't quite that bad, but the beautiful private home we stayed at had a pine dining room table.  The first morning there, I walked downstairs, still half asleep, into the dimly lit kitchen and screamed.  I thought at first glance all the knots in the pine were palmetto bugs!!  Talk about freaking oneself out.  LOL.

They only bothered me once when one flew onto my shoulder in the kitchen and then jumped on the counter.

So....  is there a season or months when they are worse than others, or better yet when they are non-existant???:hysterical:


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 18, 2010)

macdebbie,

I don't think you always get palmetto bugs.  We've stayed at HHI for many years in the various MVCI resorts and we've never seen bugs/roaches at all in the villa.  There are mosquitoes which sometimes follow you in if you leave the doors or windows open but otherwise we've never had any problem with the bugs there.  We go in the spring and summer.

tlwmkw


----------



## Janette (Apr 19, 2010)

The palmetto bugs live in the trees and if you have an open door they come in for a different menu. When the person before you has left doors open, you might find one in your room. I've heard of roaches in rental cars in Hawaii but we have never seen one. I do have the rubber "roach" shoes that so many wear in Hawaii. I was told that if you get up in the night, you can step on the roach and then wash your shoe. I just think they are good for the beach and have never had the opportunity to use them for any other reason. The love-bugs that have come up from Fla are more annoying than most other creatures. They come in the late spring and fall for about a week. They don't hurt you. They just land all over you. I like to separate the two bugs when they bother me. Maybe I'm breaking up their fun!! The no-seeums bite me as if I'm the only person around. Even with all these creatures, nothing can keep me from the HHI beaches. We're heading that way this afternoon. It sure is nice to be 20 miles from Grand Ocean.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 24, 2010)

macdebbie said:


> I know that these are a given in the South, but they freak me out a bit.
> 
> Maybe I've led a sheltered life, but I had never seen a cockroach before our trip to Bald Head Island.  Thank goodness the island was so beautiful!
> 
> ...



I know that HHI likes to be environmentally friendly, but I might think those homes you rented would spray for palmetto bugs.  I had one crawl across me at about 2 in the morning when we lived in Tampa.  Never again.  We called Terminix, and they weren't to be seen again!

A previous poster mentioned the love bugs.  Those are nothing more than a nuisance, but a big one they are, atleast in FL.  The "rumor" is they were some USF experiment gone awry, a bug created to eat mosquitos.  The truth is that they originate from central America.   And yes, if you separate the bugs, you are breaking up their "fun".  They do nothing else but procreate.  They don't even eat.  And it is my understanding that little if anything eats them, apparently they taste pretty bad.   I didn't realize they had made their way that far up the coast.  I hope we never see them here in OH.  That's one part of FL I DON'T MISS!


----------



## jme (Apr 25, 2010)

*Red season at HH is long*



macdebbie said:


> There is a listing on TUG for a HH resort with weeks 9-23, 34-48, and 51-52.  It is listed as "Red/Platinum".  These are obviously Floating Weeks.
> 
> These weeks don't show as high season on II's Demand Index, so I don't understand how they can be classified as Red.



There's Red/Platinum or high season, and there's Red/Gold or sport/shoulder season, depending on the system's terminology you're dealing with. Nevertheless, those listed weeks are definitely still Red, since they're still very, very popular. I might even say that those are the best temperatures of all. Kids are in school, that's all, but as for overall comfort and lack of high temps and humidity, those weeks are wonderful, and less crowded. Some owners probably consider them "platinum" in their opinions.

"Heads Up" for those looking at HH:
IMHO , the best deal going right now for a very nice resort at Hilton Head is the Waterside Resort by Spinnaker, with Ebay resales starting out at $1 for 2 and 3-BR's (only two 3-BR's have come along in several months).  Most are weeks 1-52, and some are those weeks you cite, also. 

The resort is a short walk from the beach, it's in a great quiet location, and it's got wonderful units which are all fairly new, well decorated, and spacious. Pools are nice.  Have about half as lagoon views, which are quite picturesque. As a decade-long multiple Marriott owner at Hilton Head, i was impressed enough to buy two extra HH weeks at Waterside a month ago------one 2-BR for $20.14 and one 3-BR (yes, 3-BR) for $587.  They rent for way more than maintenance fees, so, how could you lose?  They are listed each week. Two this past week went for $1228 and $500+ ....lots of bidders.   

 funny, but three weeks ago we were at Grande Ocean (just down the street from Waterside) and went by Waterside to see our new home resort, and they are conducting a very lively sales program, with people touring and buying at Developer prices right and left. Must have been 20 people inside that lobby area, all about to take tours, and many in offices signing papers.  SAD that they didn't know of TUG or Ebay!!!! They would die. 

 Both of my recent purchases are annual floating weeks 1-52, so i can get any week we want.  We also have a choice (if we want, but I doubt it) of booking Egret Point or Southwind II, both also in the HH Spinnaker system (it's just part of the plan). 

We rented twice there at Waterside in the last two years, and enjoyed it. Waterside is not as luxurious as Marriott Grande Ocean, but it's a close second, and I'd say much nicer than at least four other HH Marriotts (not including Barony or Surfwatch).  Don't want to spend the huge prices anymore, but extremely happy to get additional HH weeks, AND, don't have to worry about the "resale" issue of Marriott weeks as currently discussed in TUG news....jme


----------



## kr_h (May 5, 2010)

*Hilton Head in the Autumn*

I see most people go in the Spring/Summer....perhaps because hurricane season is later in the year?  I'd like to go to HH in October / November. Any caveats?


----------



## Florence (May 5, 2010)

macdebbie said:


> What is the best time to go to Hilton Head?  We'd want to be out of hurricane season, and in a Red Week.  Also a time when there is less chance of rain.
> 
> We like shoulder season - i.e., we have a Nantucket Island timeshare in August (prime season) and another in the week that straddles Sept/Oct (still Red season) and love going to the Sept/Oct one.  Fewer crowds, still plenty of places open, weather still good.  Great for biking, etc., cool at night.
> 
> ...





> *Advertisement Removed.* Advertising to sell a Unit of Timeshare is not allowed within the Forums. Reference to your e-mail address, phone number and the solicitation itself has been removed. If you want to place and advertisement for your Timeshare consider becoming a member of TUG so that you can freely use the TUG Timeshare Marketplace.



  ...best time is end of April. Starting to get warm.  If you play golf, you might want it a bit cooler.  Yes, it is built up but discreetly.  Vegitation hides a lot.  Cycling on the beach is fun.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 5, 2010)

We own a 3 BR - week 12 - at Waterside by Spinnaker,which is the 3rd week of March.  It is absolutely beautiful that time of year.  There are two pools and one is heated.  We can walk the beach for miles from this resort and also use the beach for biking.  All of the rooms have been refurbished and are beautiful.  We were just there in March and played golf.  It is the perfect time of year  IMO.


----------

